# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Overstappen van nortrilen naar setraline

## red head

i.vm. bijwerkingen van nortrilen heeft mijn psychiater mij setraline voorgeschreven.
Heeft iemand ervaring met de overgangsfase, ik wil dit zo snel mogelijk doen.
Mijn psychiater wil eerst helemaal afbouwen maar dat duurt mij te lang.
wie kan mij een goed advies geven?
Ik ben in 1 week van 100 mg naar 50 mg gegaan en ga nu naar 25 mg.

----------

